# PDR guy in Renfrewshire?



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Never mind


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Never mind.

60,000 members and not one reply


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Not been on here till tonight......But this is the guy I use and recommend. Based in Glasgow.... http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just seen this as well and can recommend this guy also ^^^


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.dentdevils.co.uk/ronnieMennie.htm

Took a really bad dent right out of a crease line for me the other day which I know some other guys wouldn't even attempt as you can mess it up and crack the paint. Also straightened a whole wing that was twisted. I've used other guys before that were good but this guy is another level.

No doubt the above company will be good too, however I've never used him so only passing on details of who I use.


----------

